# mit 'after effects' nummernschild im video verpixeln?



## ichbines (17. Mai 2004)

wie kann ich ein nummernschild im video verpixeln?

ich habe after effects


----------



## goela (18. Mai 2004)

Ganz einfach! Farbfläche erstellen, Maske in Position und Grösse erstellen und über Nummernschild positionieren. Falls sich das Schild bewegt, musst Du es mittels Tracker oder Keyframes nachpositionieren.
Dann den entsprechenden Filter (Mosaik) auf  "maskierte" Farbfläche anwenden.

P.S: Thread nach Videodesign verschoben!


----------



## ichbines (18. Mai 2004)

Danke...

Also ich habe es verstanden, nur verstehe ich nicht, wie ich die Keyframes oder den Tracker benutzten soll?
Könnte mir das bitte jemand sagen?

danke


----------



## goela (18. Mai 2004)

Es gibt in AE einen MotionTracker! Damit kann man eine Maske oä automatisch nachführen lassen. Geht allerdings nur bei sehr guten Kontrasten - wie ein Nummernschild etwa! Man braucht allerdings etwas Übung damit!

Einfacher geht es in den meisten Fällen, wenn man die Maske manuell nachführt. Dazu verwendet man eben Keyframes (siehe Handbuch). Konkret heisst dies, ich platziere meine Maske -> Keyframe setzen. Verschiebe die Zeitleiste und verschiebe entsprechend meine Maske -> Keyframe setzen.

Alles klar?


----------



## ichbines (18. Mai 2004)

Also mit der Mask komme ich nicht zurecht


----------



## ichbines (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Ganz einfach! Farbfläche erstellen, Maske in Position und Grösse erstellen und über Nummernschild positionieren. Falls sich das Schild bewegt, musst Du es mittels Tracker oder Keyframes nachpositionieren.
> Dann den entsprechenden Filter (Mosaik) auf  "maskierte" Farbfläche anwenden.
> 
> P.S: Thread nach Videodesign verschoben! *



Könntest du mir das ausführlich sagen?
bei mir kommt am ende nur ein schwarzer balken davor, also nichts Verpixeltes 

Danke


----------



## goela (19. Mai 2004)

AUA! Ich habe Dir einen Quatsch erzählt! Tut mir Leid! Anstatt der Farbfläche musst Du den Clip nehmen. Diesen "verpixeln" mit Mosaik, Maske definieren usw.

Im Prinzip funktioniert es so wie ich es auf dem Bild gezeichnet habe!


----------



## ichbines (20. Mai 2004)

Danke.
ES klappt zwar, jedoch ist es erstmal richtig verpixelt.
Wenn sich dann das Nr-Schild bewegt ist zwar noch das nummernschild verpixelt, jedoch ist es dann irgendein anderer bereich der verpixelt ist über dem nr-schild.


----------



## DjCrime (21. Mai 2004)

Ist doch egal oder? Deine Absicht ist es doch, das Nummernschild unkenntlich zu machen... Hat ja damit funktioniert. 
Aber ich hatte vor geraumer zeit das gleiche Problem. Ich glaubs ich habs damals auch nicht hinbekommen


----------



## ichbines (21. Mai 2004)

Also eigentlich finde ich es nicht so egal,
denn ein paar Freunde und ich drehen nen Film 
Und ich möchte, dass es ordentlich aussieht.


----------



## goela (21. Mai 2004)

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot davon, dann kann ich mir es besser vorstellen!


----------



## ichbines (23. Mai 2004)

Also ich versuche es nocheinmal in Worte zu fassen 

Es ist am anfang so, dass alles richtig ist, das Nr-Schild ist verpixelt (der weiße bereich).
Dann ein paar Frames weiter ist es zwar immernoch verpixelt, jedoch ist es ein anderer bereicht der verpixelt ist der nun beim Nr-Schild ist, also die Straße...
Wieso?
Da muss doch das Nummernschild verpixelt sein und nicht die Straße, die verpixelt ist...

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke vorraus.


----------



## goela (24. Mai 2004)

Bewegt sich das Nummernschild? Wenn ja, dann musst Du die Maske nachführen!


----------



## ichbines (24. Mai 2004)

Die Maske habe ich Positioniert, auf dem Nr.-Schild.
Nur ist dann der bereicht beim Nr.-Schild nicht der, der dahingehört, also das Nr.-Schild sondern dann ist über dem Nr.-Schild der bereicht der Straße in verpixelter Version


----------



## DjCrime (24. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab da keine Lösung aber ich wills für euch Profis mal verdeutlichen:

|-------|   <=Nummernschild sichtbar
|******|  <= Strasse sichtbar

Wird zu

|~~~~| <=Nummernschild verpixelt (riesenPixel des Schildes)
|******|  <= Strasse sichtbar

Wenn das Auto jetzt aber wegfährt und man führt die Maske nach, sind die großen Pixel im Maskenbereich die von der Strasse (da wo das Auto vorher stand).

Sprich

|~~~~| <=Nummernschild verpixelt (riesenPixel des Schildes)
|******|  <= Strasse sichtbar

Wird zu

|~~~~| <=Nummernschild verpixelt (riesenPixel der *Strasse*)
|******|  <= Strasse sichtbar

Das Problem ist also, dass sich die Pixel nicht mehr "aktualisieren".


----------



## ichbines (24. Mai 2004)

Genau so ist es 
Danke.
Vielleicht kann mir nun einer helfen


----------



## rflx (29. Oktober 2004)

wenn ihr ein film dreht und das auch noch ordentlich würde ich niemals das nummernschild verpixeln damit man nichts mehr sieh  . klar will man nicht das man die autonummer sieht aber hat einer von euch schon mal studiert ein fakenummernschild zu machen? 

greeez rflx


----------

